
LAPD pioneered predicting crime with data, but many police don’t think it works - prostoalex
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-lapd-precision-policing-data-20190703-story.html
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/bxbBH](http://archive.is/bxbBH)

